# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Lady

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Lady est née en août 2021 et a été prise en charge par l'association le 18 octobre. Elle a été utilisée en laboratoire pour former des étudiants aux manipulations. Elle vit actuellement en famille d'accueil chez Anne, où elle découvre la vie de lapine de compagnie.


Son caractère
Alors qu'elle était apeurée à sa sortie de laboratoire, Lady s'est très bien adaptée à son changement de famille d'accueil et était beaucoup plus à l'aise à son arrivée chez Anne, sa FA longue durée, qui la décrit comme "très attachante et très touchante".
C'est une lapine très dynamique et qui apprécie les longs câlins. Joyeuse, elle aime courir en secouant ses longues oreilles. La belle a une petite manie: elle aime marcher dans sa gamelle d'eau.  :Smile:  





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Lady en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Lady pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------

